# Time taken to issue fresh employment visa for UAE?



## sanket.gawas21`

Dear All, 

Hi & thanks to everyone & this website for all help till date. I am now in INDIA waiting for my employment visa or as they say residential visa for UAE. I went to UAE on 3 month visit visa for first ime, but by god grace I got job in UAE with in 30 days of time. So I have submitted all my document to my company like my passport copy, my visit visa copy, photos, educational certificates copy & my previous employee offer letter, also collected there new offer letter. I have exit UAE on 9th February 2014, now I have question that how many days time it will take me to get my employee or residential visa from UAE & what is the actual process involve in it?
Additional Details
employment entry permit? what is this & what are the criteria & procedure to receive it? how many days it take to receive it? what document they take?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sanket.gawas21` said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hi & thanks to everyone & this website for all help till date. I am now in INDIA waiting for my employment visa or as they say residential visa for UAE. I went to UAE on 3 month visit visa for first ime, but by god grace I got job in UAE with in 30 days of time. So I have submitted all my document to my company like my passport copy, my visit visa copy, photos, educational certificates copy & my previous employee offer letter, also collected there new offer letter. I have exit UAE on 9th February 2014, now I have question that how many days time it will take me to get my employee or residential visa from UAE & what is the actual process involve in it?
> Additional Details
> employment entry permit? what is this & what are the criteria & procedure to receive it? how many days it take to receive it? what document they take?


Hi Sanket,

My First Question Why do they need your Previous Offer Letter? Have you ever been working in here UAE ?

For Employment Visa Approval First Your Company Needs to get a Labour Quota Approval(Normally Comes with 2-3 Working Days Max.). Once they Received it only then can apply for your Residence Visa. (2-5 Working Days Max.) If All Documents are Clear then the Employment Visa comes within Minimum 10 Working Days. (May Be Before That)

But All Depends on your PRO [Public Relationship Officer] Who is handling this thing. If he acts fast he can get your Document Sooner. Else you have to wait


----------



## sanket.gawas21`

thanks friend for reply, but as you can see from my above post i have return to INDIA on 10th of February 2014. and still i have not yet received my entry permit or visa, but as last update i got from my employer which is subsidiary of XYZ bank in UAE. that they have got the labour approval. and regarding the offer letter they took it of my previous organisation where i use to work in INDIA. And I am worried and concern because there was one of my friend in UAE he also came for visit visa in UAE, he left UAE last Sunday and this Sunday he got the entry visa also. but his organisation is different where he got selected. and other thing i enter UAE on 10 th jan 2014. and i was having 3 month visa till march 2014. But i have exit early in one month only as i got the job, so now i am concern if i loose this opportunity and if they don't send the visa i will be landing in big trouble.


----------



## AugustChristopher

Just be patient...things are evolving your way after all: you had labour approval within 2 weeks (in my understanding, this process is the lengthiest)...
Like Anjula pointed out, you are looking at some two weeks more..
I'd say start worrying when you'll be at the 5th /6th week of waiting..minimum..
Keep us posted and chill out in the meantime..


----------



## sanket.gawas21`

thanks for all the info my friends, i was just worried only because my other friend got visa faster than me in one week and he left UAE after me, any way he is recruited for different organisation, may be my organisation arranging the visa in bulk from some agent or for some more others who are selected with me.As per above all feedback i need to wait till 10th of march 2104 as I will complete my fourth week on same day and even i will complete a month for me to back in INDIA, hoping for the best. thanks again


----------



## sidesh

Congrats sanket...Do anyone have experienced a delay in getting visa for 1 and half month....I am in a similar sort of situation..


----------



## sanket.gawas21`

No Sidesh dude, nothing yet happen with me yet to congrats, congrats me once i receive the visa from my employer from Dubai.I hope i may receive in this or next week, as currently i am in 3 week calculating from the 10th February. and if they say working days as my employer replied to mail in last week on Tuesday saying that they have obtained labour approval & approximately it take 20 to 22 days to issue visa. so I have created a excel sheet calculating working day in that i have excluded Friday, Saturday & Sunday which mean four working days in week and if i calculate in excel sheet today is 9th working day and per sheet i complete my 20th day 17th March 2014, which is like 1 month 7 days after me coming back to India, and 25th march as 25 day which will be like 1 month 15 days. hope I get Visa before that. after that i will not wait, i will send them mail and ask to cancel my offer & will find some job in INDIA. but it wont be great if my employer waste so much time of mine almost one & half month and also my remaining 2month visa which i have cancel & came back because i got job. i pray for you to along with me that you get your VISA soon Sidesh.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sidesh said:


> Congrats sanket...Do anyone have experienced a delay in getting visa for 1 and half month....I am in a similar sort of situation..


Hi Sidesh & Sanket


Yes One of my friend waited Nearly 2 months for get his Employment Entry Visa. It All Based on the Efficiency on your Company and the PRO who is working with it. So Be Patient. If you got the Offer letter still you can keep hopes  

Best of Luck to both of you


----------



## sanket.gawas21`

thanks to all member & forum for all my query reply. I finally go visa book my ticket also for Monday morning to go back to UAE. but now one more thing is left what is this Ok to board ? and who will give me that? as my ticket booking agent said as i have employment visa, my ticket booking agent will not able to provide it, i have to get it obtain from my employer. i have mail regarding same to my employer, but they have not replied on it. and as what my ticket agent said if i don't have OK to board on my Visa/ticket i will be not allowed to board the flight. so some one please urgently help me in this issue? how i able to get it & will i get it today or tomorrow as today is holiday in UAE as friday & Saturday and tomorrow in Sunday may be global weekend holiday. if i don't get it will i able to board to flight if i don't get it? and if my employer fail is there any other way i can get it?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sanket.gawas21` said:


> thanks to all member & forum for all my query reply. I finally go visa book my ticket also for Monday morning to go back to UAE. but now one more thing is left what is this Ok to board ? and who will give me that? as my ticket booking agent said as i have employment visa, my ticket booking agent will not able to provide it, i have to get it obtain from my employer. i have mail regarding same to my employer, but they have not replied on it. and as what my ticket agent said if i don't have OK to board on my Visa/ticket i will be not allowed to board the flight. so some one please urgently help me in this issue? how i able to get it & will i get it today or tomorrow as today is holiday in UAE as friday & Saturday and tomorrow in Sunday may be global weekend holiday. if i don't get it will i able to board to flight if i don't get it? and if my employer fail is there any other way i can get it?


This Okay to Board is Only Matters for Indians. 
1. Send your Ticket to your Company / PRO [They need to get Your PRN #]
2. Ask them to do a Okay to Board with your Airline Partner here in Dubai. 
(Visit one of there Branch and Show your Ticket Copy and Airline Will Do Okay to Board from here. It will cost 80 - 100 AED as I remember for Air Arabia. )
No Idea About Your Airline. 

Better Send your Ticket Copy and ask to do it Tomorrow


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

And Congratulations for Your New Employment in UAE  Welcome to UAE


----------



## sanket.gawas21`

thanks to all gain for all support & help finally will reach UAE. now one last query how much cost it require to obtain labour card & medical in Dubai for resident visa/ will employer sponsor it? and in UaE do employer pay some advance salary to new joine expat?


----------



## saraswat

sanket.gawas21` said:


> now one last query how much cost it require to obtain labour card & medical in Dubai for resident visa/ will employer sponsor it?


Well not absolutely sure about the costs, but the employers are supposed to bear all the charges relating to visa/labor card/emirates id/medical card etc...



sanket.gawas21` said:


> and in UaE do employer pay some advance salary to new joine expat?


There is not hard rule for this, it depends from employer to employer.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sanket.gawas21` said:


> thanks to all gain for all support & help finally will reach UAE. now one last query how much cost it require to obtain labour card & medical in Dubai for resident visa/ will employer sponsor it? and in UaE do employer pay some advance salary to new joine expat?


Normally the Charges is on Employers Responsibility. In the Law It's Mentioned.

Here are the Charges

*For Medical Report *
from DHA : 240AED + 30AED [Typing Center Fee] = 270AED 
Else you can do it by your self visiting this site : Dubai Health Authority - eServices | Medical Fitness

*For Emirates ID *
It depends with your Employement Visa Duration. For me 3 Years it cost 340AED 
Visit this site for more information. 
Request to apply for a new ID card - Services for Individuals - Services - Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## sidesh

sanket.gawas21` said:


> No Sidesh dude, nothing yet happen with me yet to congrats, congrats me once i receive the visa from my employer from Dubai.I hope i may receive in this or next week, as currently i am in 3 week calculating from the 10th February. and if they say working days as my employer replied to mail in last week on Tuesday saying that they have obtained labour approval & approximately it take 20 to 22 days to issue visa. so I have created a excel sheet calculating working day in that i have excluded Friday, Saturday & Sunday which mean four working days in week and if i calculate in excel sheet today is 9th working day and per sheet i complete my 20th day 17th March 2014, which is like 1 month 7 days after me coming back to India, and 25th march as 25 day which will be like 1 month 15 days. hope I get Visa before that. after that i will not wait, i will send them mail and ask to cancel my offer & will find some job in INDIA. but it wont be great if my employer waste so much time of mine almost one & half month and also my remaining 2month visa which i have cancel & came back because i got job. i pray for you to along with me that you get your VISA soon Sidesh.


Finally I have received my visa.Thanks all for their valuable feedback.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sidesh said:


> Finally I have received my visa.Thanks all for their valuable feedback.


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Viktor1985

Hi Sidesh & Sanket,

Just a quick question: How many days did you wait exactly for the employment visa? My employer submitted the application on the 19th of February, as I provided all details a day before on the 18th, as I calculated today is the 12th day, because I don't take the Fridays and Saturdays as it is weekend in UAE.

I sent to him all details to accelerate the process, but till now we received nothing.

Thanks and regards, Viktor


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

Viktor1985 said:


> Hi Sidesh & Sanket,
> 
> Just a quick question: How many days did you wait exactly for the employment visa? My employer submitted the application on the 19th of February, as I provided all details a day before on the 18th, as I calculated today is the 12th day, because I don't take the Fridays and Saturdays as it is weekend in UAE.
> 
> I sent to him all details to accelerate the process, but till now we received nothing.
> 
> Thanks and regards, Viktor


Hello Victor,

As I have told earlier in this thread it's all depend on your Company PRO. How he acts while visa Processing. So please be patient


----------



## javeria

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Hi Sidesh & Sanket
> 
> 
> Yes One of my friend waited Nearly 2 months for get his Employment Entry Visa. It All Based on the Efficiency on your Company and the PRO who is working with it. So Be Patient. If you got the Offer letter still you can keep hopes
> 
> Best of Luck to both of you


hi i am also going through this situation , i went on visit visa , got three steps of interview from a pronoun hospital , i came back to Pakistan then , then other day i got call from their recruitment officer that we are offering u this and whole thing, then after a call after week she send me my offer letter to sign and send back. now it has been 9 days i got nothing feedback from them , as i have to wind up things here also, can anyone guide me , as i am now doubtful i recived offer letter and its very pronoun organization. what should i do?


----------



## salma khan l

Dear,
I am a special educator from India I got job in Abu Dhabi bt my processes have been taking too long time more than 3 months I have not yet received my entry permit/work visa.I am currently in India.feeling very much frustrated.why its taking so much time
Where as my friend processes completed in jst 45 days.my school hr said 2nd approval still pending.what is 2nd approval??


----------



## 1 dinesh

hi its dinesh form india i just want to know i have applying for job in uae of a money exchange company as per they require of my all documents have submitted and i get the offer latter from the company in September but it sill i dont get visa as i say to the hr he told me that it will take one month more i dont know what will happened, he said your visa approval under process our company quota have finished thats the issue it take longer .....i just want to know from you how many days i have to wait as per your knowledge ...


----------



## Stevesolar

1 dinesh said:


> hi its dinesh form india i just want to know i have applying for job in uae of a money exchange company as per they require of my all documents have submitted and i get the offer latter from the company in September but it sill i dont get visa as i say to the hr he told me that it will take one month more i dont know what will happened, he said your visa approval under process our company quota have finished thats the issue it take longer .....i just want to know from you how many days i have to wait as per your knowledge ...


Hi,
If the companies visa quota is used up - then you will be waiting until an existing employee leaves the company and their visa gets released.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mohammadmarria

The Visa Processing period depends on the following situations in relation to your country, India:

- The ready availability and effectiveness of the UAE Embassy/Consulate/Visa Processing Center responsible for the process in your country.
- The popularity and the influence of the Company you are joining in UAE.
- The effectiveness of your employer in taking care of the paperwork of your work visa

You should have proper job contract from your employer to proceed with the employment visa. That shouldn't take more that a week for them to send. Then your employer has to request the immigration department in UAE for a work visa, while at the same time applying for labour approval for you. Once your employer is able to receive the labour approval, the immigration will issue an Entry Permit Visa (otherwise called the pink visa) to an employee to get into UAE.

Now, as I have said, it depends on the effectiveness of your employer to get all this done in real time. And that is subject to how influential the company is, or how well known they are in UAE.

If they are able to pull strings and all, it shouldn't take more than two weeks. But if not, it can take close to six months. I've had an experience about an applicant who didn't receive the approval and visa for close to six months.


----------



## pradeep81

3 month before I was in UAE on a visit visa. I got a job and sign an offer letter.On 9 dec 2017 I came to my country as an exit. on 7 Jan 2018 they mail me that they have applied for my visa quota they will send me as soon as they receive.On 23 Jan 2018 again I have sent a mail about the visa status of mine. they reply me the same that they have applied for my visa quota and waiting for the approval form immigration.UAE immigration rules have been changed. it will take time. 16th Feb 2018 I called them regarding my visa .they reply me that before in 3 days we use to get a visa. Now there is a lot of things we have to do to get a visa.the immigration people will come to our office for inspection. you make a police clearance certificate from your country as we will need it.Is the immigration rules change in UAE ? what u think about my case ?


----------



## rsinner

pradeep81 said:


> 3 month before I was in UAE on a visit visa. I got a job and sign an offer letter.On 9 dec 2017 I came to my country as an exit. on 7 Jan 2018 they mail me that they have applied for my visa quota they will send me as soon as they receive.On 23 Jan 2018 again I have sent a mail about the visa status of mine. they reply me the same that they have applied for my visa quota and waiting for the approval form immigration.UAE immigration rules have been changed. it will take time. 16th Feb 2018 I called them regarding my visa .they reply me that before in 3 days we use to get a visa. Now there is a lot of things we have to do to get a visa.the immigration people will come to our office for inspection. you make a police clearance certificate from your country as we will need it.Is the immigration rules change in UAE ? what u think about my case ?


I cannot speak about other rules, but from 4th February you need a police clearance certificate. (you will need to apply for it - not your company)
Also they might not have had a quota available which might have delayed the process.


----------



## farooqumar

i waited for almost 6 months. It all depends on your company's PRO and availability of documents required. There is a new requirement now a days to provide Police character certificate for new work visa issuance.


----------

